# NewTulip.com - Community Driven Monergism Style Site



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 18, 2010)

I just completed work on a new web project I have been working on. If you were members of the previous NewTulip.com, the site has completely changed. 

The site is basically a link directory like Monergism, but with many additional features. Once creating an account, you can submit resources (tagging them by topic), mark resources as helpful, follow other users, share resources on Twitter and Facebook, and add resources to your "library". 

You can search all of the articles on the site by title, author, or tag. You can also view the latest submissions from those you follow on your "Follow Feed". Resources marked as helpful filter to the top of search results so you can find the most helpful articles fast. 

If you want to remember an article, simply add it to your library. You can search within your library just like you can the entire site.

I hope many of you will sign up and help make this an encouraging, edifying resource for Christ's saints! I would love hear any additional features you would like to see.

The site just launched, so the resource count is very small right now. Please submit any article you find helpful!

NewTulip.com - Community Driven Repository of Reformed Theology


----------



## Gibb (Jul 19, 2010)

I am new here. I have been taught so much BAD theology over the years! Please help me to know that this is legit, a good place to go. Please pardon my ignorance!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 19, 2010)

Did you _just_ complete this Taylor or are you trying to remind us?


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 19, 2010)

Gibb said:


> I am new here. I have been taught so much BAD theology over the years! Please help me to know that this is legit, a good place to go. Please pardon my ignorance!


 
Sure looks like it.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 24, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Did you _just_ complete this Taylor or are you trying to remind us?



Actually, yes. I announced a site a few weeks ago at the same URL but that concept never really caught on. This is an entirely new site and new concept - coded from the ground up.


----------

